# Detecting Sub Distortion w Audiotool?



## carneseca05 (Nov 27, 2020)

Anyone familiar with Audiotool for Android enough to either tell me how to use it to detect subwoofer distortion or point me to the right YouTube video? I've got a Dayton mic.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

carneseca05 said:


> Anyone familiar with Audiotool for Android enough to either tell me how to use it to detect subwoofer distortion or point me to the right YouTube video? I've got a Dayton mic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


You're likely not gonna be able to do that. Use REW with a sine sweep to get distortion data. Realtime distortion data would require a mic capable of high spl (over 125 db) and some specialized and expensive software.


----------

